# Favorite Living Performers for Each Instrument?



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I feel like this might have been done already but had trouble finding it, except for specific instruments. In your opinion, who is the best living performer on each (common) instrument?

I don't personally pay enough attention to who's performing, so I'd like to know TC's opinions! I'll post my favorites for a few of the instruments though.


Piano - Daniil Trifonov
Violin - Hilary Hahn
Viola - Yuri Bashmet
Clarinet - Kari Kriikku
Trumpet - Tine Thing Helseth
etc. - no strong opinion...
My opinions even on these aren't very strong. Anyways, I'd like to see who TC likes, and listen to some of their performances!


----------



## Nakulanb (4 mo ago)

I’m not sure.


----------



## Nakulanb (4 mo ago)

No one wants to chime in?


----------



## Nakulanb (4 mo ago)

Is there a living version of de Leeuw?


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Piano: Leif Ove Andsnes (also from an older generation but still playing magnificently - Martha Argerich)
Cello: Pieter Wispelwey (runners up Alisa Weilerstein and Sol Gabetta)
Violin: Hillary Hahn and Kyung-Wha Chung
Clarinet: Martin Fröst


----------

